# التقسيم المركب بدون استخدام التروس الفرقية



## عبد الكريم جليل (21 مارس 2010)

تحية طيبة اطلعت على المقالات التي وردت في مجال انتاج التروس بطريقة الشغيل الميكانيكيmechanical machining والتي ورد فيها استخدام راس التقسيم لغرض الحصول على التقاسيم المطلوبة واحب ان اضيف ان هناك طريقة لم يتم التطرق لها في مقالات الاخوة المشاركين الا وهي طريقة التقسيم المركب بدون استخدام التروس الفرقية . وتتلخص الطريقة بان نختار دائرتين للثقوب على نفس قرص التقسيم المختار ومن ثم نجري الحسابات المطلوبة ومن ثم يتم تحريك ذراع التقسيم بعدد من الثقوب مع عقرب الساعة ومن ثم نحرك مسمار التعشيق مع الثقوب الى دائرة اخرى اصغر او اكبر وحسب الحسابات ونتحرك بعدد الثقوب المطلوبة عكس عقرب الساعة وكما موضح في الامثلة الواردة في الملف الملحق 


تحياتي للجميع
عبد الكريم جليل


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## مسوقاتى جديد (6 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل ارجو المزيد


----------

